# Raccourci clavier



## Jeroum (5 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir, tout d'abord désoler si la question a déjà été posé mais je ne pense pas... 

Voici ma question : j'utilise Mac depuis peu (anciennement Windows) auparavant j'utilisais Clavier+ qui fonctionnais très bien pour les raccourcis comme MDP,Adresses email,Signature emails Etc Etc. Existe-t-il un programme similaire sur Mac ??

D'avance merci pour vos réponses.

Jérôme


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2014)

je ne connais pas clavier +

mais il existe des dizaines de programmes ( en mac on dit *applications* ou apps , et on en parle souvent sous le nom appli)

pour garder des recurrences( et ou avoir pressepapier multiple)
ou
modifier ajouter des raccourcis clavier
(avec actions divers dont reprise de recurrence)

un excellent gratuit
ClipMenu

j'utilise un gratuit (japonais , bien fait et simple)

apercu:






*garde historique  de presse papier ( coupé  copié collé)
**tous* formats  texte audio video etc

*garde des dossiers de contenus *récurrents* ( tous formats)
* options malines pour éventuellement copier un texte en changeant la   forme ( non reprise de typo dorigine , mettre en maj , ou nettoyé   delements etc)
exclure des préservations de certains trucs (formats)  etc
( par un clic droit sur selection du presse papier)
cest un japonais qui a fait ca et cest gratuit
(réglages et prefs en anglais mais simple à piger)

*clipmenu *
ClipMenu: A clipboard manager for Mac OS X - ClipMenu.com


----------



## Jeroum (6 Avril 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> je ne connais pas clavier +
> 
> mais il existe des dizaines de programmes ( en mac on dit *applications* ou apps , et on en parle souvent sous le nom appli)
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

je viens de tester cela fonction, un peu moins pratique car sur clavier+ il me suffisait de faire ctrl+j et j'obtenais par ex Jérôme... Ici je dois me mettre dans le champs mot de passe puis cliquer dans Snippets etc. Plus long mais vous avez répondu à ma question.

Merci beaucoup

Jérôme


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2014)

si c'est affaire de raccourcis 
il y a des tonnes d'applis  pour construire ses propres raccourcis

et TONNES de sujets
un vieux qui vient d'etre sorti des archives ( résurrection avec ecriture ce jour)

y en a plein d'autres
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/creer-un-raccourci-clavier-400791.html


----------



## Jeroum (6 Avril 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> si c'est affaire de raccourcis
> il y a des tonnes d'applis  pour construire ses propres raccourcis
> 
> et TONNES de sujets
> ...



Ok c'est super. Merci encore 

Jérôme


----------

